# dak bread maker manual



## iamasimpleman (Jan 8, 2009)

We found one of these bread makers for 6? but it did not come with instructions. Does anyone have a source for an online manual? Id hate to pay 5 bucks for one off eBay if i could get one for free.

Thanks in advance
David


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Do you have a model number? I find Dak in conjunction with Welbilt. I gave my R2D2 to DS but can find the instructions.

ETA: Is this it? http://users.ameritech.net/sharpening/DAK.htm


----------



## iamasimpleman (Jan 8, 2009)

Its a fab-100-2 That one you posted is as close to the one ive got that I have been able to find. Thanks the quest continues. :hobbyhors


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Oggie is the one to ask about obscure manuals or do a search in Countryside Families; he (and others) have posted links I bookmarked and lost. However, I just checked parts for your model and came across this: http://cgi.ebay.com/welbilt-bread-m...temQQimsxZ20081219?IMSfp=TL081219111010r27127

I owned one of those! I know you, like me, want the "actual" manual for your machine but instructions for a similar model would probably get you going until you find the "real" thing. (I'm a breadmachine junkie! Somehow I now have 3 Osters--2 smaller but all basically the same. 1 is now for "parts" but I use one here in MD and 1 in Ohio--beats packing it up when I travel!)


----------

